# Simple cheap REW for a simpleton



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I currently have an as-eq1 because well... it is simple BUT I bought it when finances were looking better.

I would like to upgrade my sub but need to sell it to fund that switch. I am trying to figure out the simplest REW set up for my dumb self

1. UCA202 - Sound Card

2. Radio Shack SPL Meter - Mic (do I need a power source for this?)

3. Various cables...

4. eq device...

Are these the basic things I will need?

Also my avr has multiEQ XT so I figure I can manually eq then let audyssey polish up any ringing or phase issues.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

1. A popluar low cost choice. Nothing wrong with it. Be sure to search the web for potential issues between it and your computer's OS.
2. Another popular low cost choice. Nothing wrong with it for subwoofer measurements. You do not need an external power source for this.

Anything you do manually will affect ringing and phase issues (what affect it has will depend on what you do).


----------

